# Waders



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

We are fast approaching the season and I'm in the market for a wader upgrade. I've been using breathables in the early season for about 10 years. Great when its warm as it almost always is up until about mid November. When the skim ice starts forming, I bring out the big boy wader with the 1600 gram boots. Nice and warm, but not nearly as comfortable to wear as the breathables. So, I'm intrigued by the new insulated breathables that have the removable insulation for early season use.

My research shows me that they are now readily available and in line, cost wise, with premium neoprene waders. I've been conversing with both Frogg Toggs and Rogers Sporting Goods. I found out (confirmed) that Frogg Toggs does in fact make the Rogers product. Both have a zip in/out liner with color coded zippers to correctly match the legs every time. The standard set comes with 120 gram insulation and 1200 gram boots. New this year (but not out just yet) will be an extreme model that will have 220 gram insulation and 1600 gram boots. I'm waiting for the newer extreme sets.

I would be very interested to hear from any of you that already have a set from either company as to quality and warmth.

I also looked at Banded, but was told by Macks Prairie Wings store clerk that Banded does not have a removable insulation component.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Fishing or waterfowl? A river near home I fish reagularly is 40 to 45 deg year round. I use Simms with wading britches underneath.

Little chiily doing this still so it may not work in your application.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Fishing or waterfowl?


Well, since this is a waterfowl website . . .8)

Sorry, just couldn't resist tugging your chain just a little bit. :mrgreen:

And to be perfectly clear, They will ONLY be used for waterfowl hunting and I would like to hear from other waterfowlers who use them for waterfowling.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I bought a pair of Frogg Toggs Grande Refuge 2.0 a month ago. They had the best reviews out of anything I looked at. The removable 120 gram liner is really nice. 
This is where I ordered mine. They were still less expensive than anywhere else with the shipping charge. The boots run true to size.
https://www.farmandfleet.com/produc...refuge-20-breathable-and-insulated-wader.html


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I bought a pair of Frogg Toggs Grande Refuge 2.0 a month ago. They had the best reviews out of anything I looked at. The removable 120 gram liner is really nice.
> This is where I ordered mine. They were still less expensive than anywhere else with the shipping charge. The boots run true to size.
> https://www.farmandfleet.com/produc...refuge-20-breathable-and-insulated-wader.html


Thank you Sir. I'm going to go with the Extreme version that has a 220 gram liner and 1600 gram boots. This old body just can't take the Dec/Jan cold anymore and I need max insulation. I'm watching both the Frogg Toggs site and the Rogers site for best price. Farm & Fleet doesn't show the heavier item yet and the price you got them for was probably for last years left overs. They show them clearance priced at $175 right now which is $75 under retail and a great price.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I bought a pair of the Roger's 3 in 1 version last year. Ive been very happy with them so far. Hopefully i will get some longevity out of them. The zip out liner is pure genius


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

JerryH said:


> I bought a pair of the Roger's 3 in 1 version last year. Ive been very happy with them so far. Hopefully i will get some longevity out of them. The zip out liner is pure genius


With previous breathables, I've gotten 3 to 5 years out of them. If these newer versions last at least 5 years, it would be great.


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

I bought the Roger's 2 in 1 zipper front breathables last month.
I haven't got them wet yet, but love everything about them. 
My Cabelas dry-plus zipper fronts finally gave out, and I've heard such bad things about the new ones I won't go there.
If you want the zipper front, the Roger's are good to go.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Joh Fredersen said:


> I bought the Roger's 2 in 1 zipper front breathables last month.
> I haven't got them wet yet, but love everything about them.
> My Cabelas dry-plus zipper fronts finally gave out, and I've heard such bad things about the new ones I won't go there.
> If you want the zipper front, the Roger's are good to go.


I don't want the zipper front. I'm looking to get away from switching to the neoprenes in the late season as breathables are way more comfortable to wear. But thanks for the info.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

dubob said:


> Well, since this is a waterfowl website . . .8)
> 
> Sorry, just couldn't resist tugging your chain just a little bit. :mrgreen:
> 
> And to be perfectly clear, They will ONLY be used for waterfowl hunting and I would like to hear from other waterfowlers who use them for waterfowling.


Never know, sometimes a thread gets put into the wrong catagory...

Carry on.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I bought a pair of Frogg Toggs Grande Refuge 2.0 a month ago. They had the best reviews out of anything I looked at. The removable 120 gram liner is really nice.
> This is where I ordered mine. They were still less expensive than anywhere else with the shipping charge. The boots run true to size.
> https://www.farmandfleet.com/produc...refuge-20-breathable-and-insulated-wader.html


I bought these in 2017 and used them for two years without issues. I am hard on my waders but Frog toggs was good to help me get them fixed after I stepped on frag and put it through just in-between the sole and the boot. I like the zipper system, it is easy to use and makes the waders much warmer. They do run a tad bigger around the waist and belly but worked really well.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

MallardFlew said:


> I bought these in 2017 and used them for two years without issues. I am hard on my waders but Frog toggs was good to help me get them fixed after I stepped on frag and put it through just in-between the sole and the boot. I like the zipper system, it is easy to use and makes the waders much warmer. They do run a tad bigger around the waist and belly but worked really well.


Thanks for posting up your experience with them. Lot of mixed reviews online, some love them, many posted up that they leaked on the first or second trip. If they last 2 seasons, they are worth the $180.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey the Macks PW $99 ones might still be available??

Oh I should of left that one alone lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> I bought a pair of the Roger's 3 in 1 version last year. Ive been very happy with them so far. Hopefully i will get some longevity out of them. The zip out liner is pure genius


Have you found it necessary to use any other liner besides the 120 gram liner? The 120 seems to me like it's plenty warm.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Hey the Macks PW $99 ones might still be available??
> 
> Oh I should of left that one alone lol


Haha, I still have my pair and they are still watertight. 

I use them when I hunt from a boat and don't have to hike. I lost a pair of lacrosse breathables last year and had to do a hike hunt with them and they still chewed my up shins pretty good. If the boots were different, those would have been a home run.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Have you found it necessary to use any other liner besides the 120 gram liner? The 120 seems to me like it's plenty warm.


Whatever the liner was that was zipped in was what i left in. Worked fine & i never got chilled. I guess I should try the other liner at some point.

Toasty 
If the $99 waders didn't rub the scar on my leg I would still be using them. They are bullet proof. 4 years brings the cost down to $25 lol


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Toasty
> If the $99 waders didn't rub the scar on my leg I would still be using them. They are bullet proof. 4 years brings the cost down to $25 lol


I am not sorry I got them. I bet I have worn them for around 30 hunts. They probably have another 30+ in them. $1-3$ a hunt for breathable waders the way I hunt is a deal imo.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My $99 waders have always wicked water through just above the boots. A couple of grocery bags on both feet fixed that. I still use them, but goosefreak gives me a ton of crap. I have 2 new pairs of waders for this year, but for bushwhacking it's hard not to use the $99 pair to beat up.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the 3-in-1 sets are no longer available unless you find them on eBay. And, I only hunt from a boat with very little walking involved. So, I'm only thinking of the 220 gram insert and 1600 boots. As to leaks, every pair of breathables I've owned has leaked eventually and usually by the second year. Mostly very slow leaking that might show up as a foot wide wet spot on the underlying clothing. And the leaks are almost always on a seam.

The fix is easy. I locate the general area of the leak and then spray that area on the inside of the wader with clear Flex-Seal. If the leak is from a puncture, I apply a piece of Flex-Seal Tape to the inside over the hole. End of leak/hole. :grin:

I'm monitoring the websites for the Frogg Toggs (FT) Grand Chesapeake @ $350 & Roger's Elite 2-In-1 Insulated Breathable @ $300 almost daily for the best deal. So far it looks like the Rogers will be it. Also, FT is shown as out-of-stock right now and Rogers shows in-stock.

Thanks to all y'all for the comments. Looks like I can't go wrong either way other than paying too much if I go with the FT. :grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

https://www.farmandfleet.com/produc...refuge-20-breathable-and-insulated-wader.html

Now they are clearanced at $159....I may have to snag another pair for that price.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> https://www.farmandfleet.com/produc...refuge-20-breathable-and-insulated-wader.html
> 
> Now they are clearanced at $159....I may have to snag another pair for that price.


To bad they don't have anymore in a size 10 foot. :neutral:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up Fowl. A back up pair are on their way.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I ordered a pair of the FT's right after the season closed last winter, so I haven't gotten to use them yet. But they fit really well, and have a long inseam which is nice because I'm on the taller side. I have high expectations for them as long as I can get a few seasons out of them. 

I'd buy another pair right now from Fowlmouth's link, but they are out of my size. [email protected]


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought a pair of the Rogers 2 in 1s last year at the start of the season with the 1600 boot. I wore them 51 times last season from the start of the season to the end and I have never in my life had a more comfortable wader. There great with the liner out and even better with it in. I'm crawling in and out of my boat several times a hunt at least and I haven't had any issues with leaking. You can't go wrong in my opinion


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Have you found it necessary to use any other liner besides the 120 gram liner? The 120 seems to me like it's plenty warm.


So i was going through my wader liners. The one that was not zipped in the waders is definitely thicker than the other. After freeze up i will have to try the thicker liner. Might be nice or to warm?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Have any of you found a wader that the boot actually fits like a boot. 
Every pair I have ever had my feet seem to just flop around and the boot fit is crap. 
I’ve tried 3 different cabelas waders and they all suck. 
I just ordered the frogg Toggs and they suck also. Sold them the day I got them. 
I’m looking for the best boot fit and that’s all that matters to me.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hoopermat said:


> Have any of you found a wader that the boot actually fits like a boot.
> Every pair I have ever had my feet seem to just flop around and the boot fit is crap.
> I've tried 3 different cabelas waders and they all suck.
> I just ordered the frogg Toggs and they suck also. Sold them the day I got them.
> I'm looking for the best boot fit and that's all that matters to me.


Might have to take out a loan and get the Sitka waders!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> Have any of you found a wader that the boot actually fits like a boot.
> Every pair I have ever had my feet seem to just flop around and the boot fit is crap.
> I've tried 3 different cabelas waders and they all suck.
> I just ordered the frogg Toggs and they suck also. Sold them the day I got them.
> I'm looking for the best boot fit and that's all that matters to me.


The $99 waders actually had a nice fitting boot.

LaCrosse Aero Lite boots look to be good.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hoopermat said:


> Have any of you found a wader that the boot actually fits like a boot.
> Every pair I have ever had my feet seem to just flop around and the boot fit is crap.
> I've tried 3 different cabelas waders and they all suck.
> I just ordered the frogg Toggs and they suck also. Sold them the day I got them.
> I'm looking for the best boot fit and that's all that matters to me.


Maybe find some good stocking foot waders and buy a nice wading boot?

It might be reaching but my fly fishing boots are quite comfortable. Of course this may have temperature consequences


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I ordered some lacrosse aero elites. So I’m hoping they are good. I have heard they are the best fitting boot and use the same boot as the Sitka. So we’ll see when they get here


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> I ordered some lacrosse aero elites. So I'm hoping they are good. I have heard they are the best fitting boot and use the same boot as the Sitka. So we'll see when they get here


I **** near ordered the Aero Elites too. All the reviews I saw guys were complaining how big the waders are and how big the boots really are. Please let us know your experience with them when they arrive. I'm still interested in them. 
Here's the best deal I found. https://www.wingsupply.com/lacrosse-aero-elite-breathable-1000g-waders-realtree-max-5.html


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The frogg toggs showed up today. Very nice constructed waders. The fleece lined handwarmer pocket is a nice touch. I'm going to put these back in the box and save for a rainy day. Or a other wader disaster. I'm giving these a thumbs up. 

Thanks for the heads up fowl!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered some lacrosse aero elites. So I'm hoping they are good. I have heard they are the best fitting boot and use the same boot as the Sitka. So we'll see when they get here
> ...


Will do. That's where I got them from.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, I pulled the trigger on some Rogers Sporting Goods Elite 2-in-1 Insulated Breathable Waders - Max 5 - Husky - Size 11. Made by Frogg Toggs, but cheaper. 

$321.74 delivered and are the heavier insulation model. I'll let you know what I think of them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> I **** near ordered the Aero Elites too. All the reviews I saw guys were complaining how big the waders are and how big the boots really are. Please let us know your experience with them when they arrive. I'm still interested in them.
> Here's the best deal I found. https://www.wingsupply.com/lacrosse-aero-elite-breathable-1000g-waders-realtree-max-5.html





Fowlmouth said:


> The $99 waders actually had a nice fitting boot.
> 
> LaCrosse Aero Lite boots look to be good.


i've downsized from size 12 to 11 and finally size 10 boots in most waders. i wear a 12/11.5 street shoe but can't stand to have my heel come up on any boot, especially when they can be stuck in the mud.

btw, does mack's still sell the $99 breathable waders? just found out yesterday that my 10 year old set of cabelas breathable are not salvageable.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

GOT the lacrosse aero elites. I will use them this week end and let you know. 
But first impressions 
Ankle support is very low on the boot due to the way it is cut out like a tennis shoe style
Boots are atleast 1.5-2 sizes big. But also they are narrow boots. 
They might be the best I have tried but they still suck. 
I guess I’m just going to have to design my own waders and make them

Update. I was able to get some insoles in the boots and now they fit pretty good. I used 2 insoles per boot to take up the extra space. I’ve worn them three times now and they are fitting pretty good. 
As to the rest of the wader I wouldn’t say they run large. They are loose on top but maybe just enough to layer in cold weather. 
But not enough to get my Sitka Dakota jacket inside with feeling cramped. So now I wish I had ordered the stouts size for layering.


----------

